# Service Engine Soon..P1446



## punkopoulos (Jul 20, 2004)

My Service Engine Soon light came on last week and I didn't think much of it until Saturday when I was trying to pump gas. It would stop pumping at about ever 50 cent interval ,so I had diagnostics done on it and the code is P1446. Any idea on how much this would cost to repair? I have called a Nissan dealer and they said they will not take anyone elses diagnosis and it would be $88 just for that :wtf: I really don't want to spend more money on that and I'm not sure if it'll need new parts, etc. The shop I usually go to is booked for the week, so I figured maybe another Altima owner could relate.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try reading this article to get a better understanding of what it is;
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3306/is_6_114/ai_n6138084
My thought is to have your gas cap checked or clear the code and retighten the cap, so that you hear 5 or 6 clicks if the code comes back, buy a new cap. If it still comes back you can use the info in the article or take it in for more thorough diagnosis but the gas cap is the place I would start.

Troy


----------



## punkopoulos (Jul 20, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Try reading this article to get a better understanding of what it is;
> http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3306/is_6_114/ai_n6138084
> My thought is to have your gas cap checked or clear the code and retighten the cap, so that you hear 5 or 6 clicks if the code comes back, buy a new cap. If it still comes back you can use the info in the article or take it in for more thorough diagnosis but the gas cap is the place I would start.
> 
> Troy



Great, thank you! I will go check that out tonight and if need me, I can cancel the appointment I made for Monday.


----------

